# Parasites of Society



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

While standing in line at a convenience store near my work:

In front of me in line,The "woman" with 4 kids pays for a bunch of candy and gum with a WIC card and a Lonestar Card "aka food stamps". She walks out and gets into a 2007ish Ford Explorer with rims and leather.

Then there is a group set up in the parking lot of the store selling food and ice that they just got for free from the "POD" around the corner.

For those of you who work (which is where I am now), WORK HARDER! You are supporting these vermin with your tax money.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Report em .


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Amazing isn't it? These people make me sick too.


----------



## Donor (Mar 13, 2007)

It never ceases to amaze me that this type of stuff still goes on. The people that do these types of things with government assistance that we taxpayers bear the bill on, really ruin it for those that genuinely rely on government assistance due to disability, etc. 

What a shame. 

You should definitely report these people.


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

*It's horrible to see it actually happening, but you can't really be too surprised that it does happen.*


*I can't imagine what kind of person would take advantage of the system like that... I have no idea. They probably don't fall into a stereotype do they?*


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, here in Austin "Refugees" are whining that they are not getting more comfortable accomodations and free services provided to them. 

This ain't a vacation and emergency accomodations are not suppose to rival the Hilton. they SHOULD be thankful they have a dry place to sleep, food, and water to keep them alive. 

Anything else that they might happen to get from volunteers giving on their own accord should be considered a luxury....


----------



## NotEnough (Aug 27, 2008)

A friend of mine had a name for those types of people.....OT.....oxygen thieves! He was referring to his sister in-law, but it applies here.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Be careful on quick judgements, I know people on welfare that I will and could at any time let them borrow my navigator to go buy groceries or what ever. They too need time away from their lives and a little luxury, like buying candy for their kids may be all they can do for them as a treat. I'm not naieve but not everybody can fit on that latter we're tring to climb and I feel blessed that there is a small handhold for me to hold on to.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Keep working because millions on welfare depend on you...


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

What does this have to do with bluewater fishing?


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

hum!


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Crossroads said:


> What does this have to do with bluewater fishing?


Maybe he was considering using them for shark bait???


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Tell me about it I drive an old truck and give up alot of things(except hunting and fishing) so my wife can stay home with our boy. I am not complaining one bit b/c thats the way it should be in my eyes. I have a problem with 600 a month just for medical insurance comes out of my check to cover all the scum ect ect. Then see people like that and it lights a fire in me. Pretty **** sad. Shark bait is not a bad idea.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh PLEASE! If they need time away from their lives they can get it on an interview. They do NOT deserve luxury when they cannot provide basics on their own. What they can give their kids is a great lesson on good decision making - 4 candy bars at $1 each is $4 - thats enought to get bread and balogna to feed the family for a few days instead of a few minutes.

I HAVE BEEN THERE!!!

ANYONE CAN FIND THEMSELVES IN THAT POSITION FOR A SHORT PERIOD OF TIME - AND I REPEAT, ANYONE.

Don't EVEN try to make excuses for people who live in this country in poverty for an extended period of time. They are there because they are either stupid, lazy, or choose to be. It's bad decision making over and over and over again that keeps someone in poverty for extended periods of time.

Just like there is generational wealth in this country where people show their kids and teach them how to manage their resources, there is generational poverty where degenerate loosers show their kids how to mooch off the system and get something for nothing.

Luxury my ***!!!

Where's the tylenol........


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

I just saw a person here at work (ER) with "tongue pain". I looked at her tongue and saw absolutely nothing abnormal with her tongue-except that it was pierced. I told her to avoid spicy stuff and acidic stuff for the next few days and it will be fine. then the S.O. says 'we've been drinking a lot of OJ lately'. there ya go,
who was their 'insurance' carrier......................medicaid
doesn't cost them anything so they go to the ER for anything.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

I agree, people are in that situation because they are dumb and lazy. I ask this, do you know any smart, hard working poor people?

You can never fix poverty, because you can't fix dumb and lazy.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

These are the same friggin loosers that drive their new car up and park in a Handicapped spot with a bought hanging tag, and roll their fat butts out to go shop with their WIC cards. When exactly did fat, stupid, lazy and unethical become a handicap?

Don't even bother to flame me with your retarded rationalizations of how this could be legit, I see it every day, with 99.9% of it being fat, stupid, lazy or unethical.

Sorry - this has NOTHING to do with Bluewater fishing, but it is QUITE topical currently in our Bluwater community given the nature of the disaster we are dealing with now.

Good people in Galveston and Freeport and Boliver will be on FEMA support for quite a while - people who desperately need it, deserve it, and typically are embarrassed to have to resort to using it - but they should NEVER be embarrassed.

It's the dirtbags who have no sense of shame who need to be drug out in the road and beat with a bat. I personally wish I could be the one swinging it.

Where the hell IS that Tylenol?!?!?!


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

drfishalot said:


> I just saw a person here at work (ER) with "tongue pain". I looked at her tongue and saw absolutely nothing abnormal with her tongue-except that it was pierced. I told her to avoid spicy stuff and acidic stuff for the next few days and it will be fine. then the S.O. says 'we've been drinking a lot of OJ lately'. there ya go,
> who was their 'insurance' carrier......................medicaid
> doesn't cost them anything so they go to the ER for anything.


Just when I thought I'd heard it all...


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

I`ll go ahead and tie in this subject matter with blue water fishing just to make it more legit...

In the ocean and in nature, if your slow, stupid, lazy, and sometimes just unlucky...your gone...recycled into the protien chain of life....

quite un-naturally, the human species actually profligates these failures thru welfare and all other manner of "scocial advancement"......

ultimately the species is weakened....dramatically faster that you might imagine...

take a walk through a Target store on any givin day and have a good look at America.....

make your own conclusions about our state of health, nutrition and education...or lack there of....

quite a parady.......?? eh??


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

drfishalot said:


> I just saw a person here at work (ER) with "tongue pain". I looked at her tongue and saw absolutely nothing abnormal with her tongue-except that it was pierced. I told her to avoid spicy stuff and acidic stuff for the next few days and it will be fine. then the S.O. says 'we've been drinking a lot of OJ lately'. there ya go,
> who was their 'insurance' carrier......................medicaid
> doesn't cost them anything so they go to the ER for anything.


You should have told them to eat LOTS and LOTS of pineapple for a week.


----------



## pintail74 (Jul 26, 2007)

STOVEPIPE - You are correct sir!

As little as 100 years ago, if you were dumb and lazy - you died, as is the case in the natural word.

Now, the dumb and lazy are rewarded - free food, free, house, free everything. The scariest part is that they are encouraged to multiply. For every child they have - they get more "assistance". So the dumb and lazy multiply faster than the smart and hard working.

Hence, the world gets dumber and lazier everyday.

It can't last forever, as natural law will ultimately win out, as it alway has, and always does. Is that 10 years or 1000 years from now - I don't know. But it will get dumber and lazier before it gets better.

I know this thread has nothing to do bluewater - but it definitely makes for interesting conversation.


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

I'm so dumb I had to look up "profligates".


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

attn 6th generation wellfare recipients................. rice and beans,beans and rice. NOT BEER AND SMOKES,SMOKES AND BEER


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Can I buy Butterfly jigs with a LoneStar or WIC Card??? 20oz Bank sinkers? Fluorocarbon? Pakula lures? 

If so, where do I sign up???

Brandon


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I agree these people are a pain. They mooch through life with hand outs on my dime. Too bad we can't use that $ for cancer research. Another group that I cannot stand are the ones riding the electric carts at W-Mart. I see people jump on them for a fun little ride while others who need them are forced to walk. These people are in the same category they don't think about others and don't care. The store cannot discriminate who uses them so these low life's take advantage. Thanks for letting me vent a little.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

pubguy, you couldn't hook the rest of us up with the definition? LOL


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

pintail74 said:


> STOVEPIPE - You are correct sir!
> 
> As little as 100 years ago, if you were dumb and lazy - you died, as is the case in the natural word.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the movie IDIOCRACY? If you have not, check it out. You will die laughing. It is based on the same theme.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Report em .


It does no good. We had a renter on HUD Sect. 8 who moved out leaving a bunch of records. In those records I found that she owned over $50,000 worth of Exxon stock and had paid $22,000 cash for a pickup truck. I reported it to the Housing Authority and over a year later they still had not had time to follow up. As far as I know, she's still on the program.

Unfortunately, most of the renters we had fell into this group - it is a lifestyle. We only had one family that used the program as it was designed. They inherited their grandkids when their kids were killed in a car wreck. Living in a one bedroom apartment they weren't equipped to move a young boy and girl in with them so they applied for housing assistance. In less than a year, they were in a situation where they could afford to get off the program and move into private housing. All the rest planned to stay on subsidized housing for the rest of their lives.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah...we have to work hard to support medicaid recipients, retail banks, commercial banks, brokerage firms, insurance companies, and a cluster-**** hybrid mix of those institutions....maybe even an auto manufacturing company or two....

as well as our blue water fishing addiction.


----------



## Daniel the mechanic (Jul 14, 2008)

En Fuego said:


> These are the same friggin loosers that drive their new car up and park in a Handicapped spot with a bought hanging tag, and roll their fat butts out to go shop with their WIC cards. When exactly did fat, stupid, lazy and unethical become a handicap?
> 
> Don't even bother to flame me with your retarded rationalizations of how this could be legit, I see it every day, with 99.9% of it being fat, stupid, lazy or unethical.
> 
> ...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

*Ant and Grasshopper*

Reminds me of the oldie but goodie: Ant and Grasshopper

The ant works hard in the withering heat all summer long, building his house and laying up supplies for the winter.The grasshopper thinks the ant is a fool and laughs and dances and plays the summer away. Come winter, the shivering grasshopper calls a press conference and demands to know why the ant should be allowed to be warm and well fed while others are cold and starving. CBS, NBC, PBS, CNN, and ABC show up to provide pictures of the shivering grasshopper next to a video of the ant in his comfortable home with a table filled with food. America is stunned by the sharp contrast. How can this be, that in a country of such wealth, this poor grasshopper is allowed to suffer so?

Kermit the Frog appears on prime time with the grasshopper, and everybody cries when they sing, _It's Not Easy Being Green_. Others exclaim in interviews that the ant has gotten rich off the back of the grasshopper and call for an immediate tax hike on the ant to make him pay his fair share.

Finally, there is drafted the Economic Equity & Anti-Grasshopper Act retroactive to the beginning of the summer. The ant is fined for failing to hire a proportionate number of green bugs and, having nothing left to pay his retroactive taxes, his home is confiscated by the government.

A law firm represents the grasshopper in a defamation suit against the ant, and the case is tried before a panel of judges. The ant loses the case.

The story ends as we see the grasshopper finishing up the last bits of the ant's food while the government house he is in, which just happens to be the ant's old house, crumbles around him because he doesn't maintain it. The ant has disappeared in the snow. The grasshopper is found dead in a drug related incident and the house, now abandoned, is taken over by a gang of spiders who terrorize the once peaceful neighborhood.

MORAL OF THE STORY:
Morals? We don't need any morals!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Sammie - 
Don't get me wrong - this bod of mine will not be gracing any magazine covers anytime soon - I threw fat in there to round out the dirtbag description - not all fat are lazy, not all lazy are fat, but all mooching dirtbags are mooching dirtbags that need to be pressed into chain gang labor. Maybe if there 6 kids (from 6 different people) saw this happen, they would learn the lesson.

You and I obviously fall into the .1% I mentioned earier - plump but productive


----------



## Daniel the mechanic (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry I took it wrong. Yes I agree with you. I was at the welfare office about 20 years ago, being the nice person I am (most of the time) I took my neighbor. I couldn't believe the people there. One lady had rings on every finger, every one of them had diamonds. She had 8 kids, and when she left I looked to see what she was driving. She was driving a brand new Cadillac. Now mind you she was dressed to the T but her kids look like they haven't had a bath in weeks and cloths I wouldn't even give my enemy. I just couldn't believe it. 

Sorry again didn't mean to flame at you.

Sammie


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

people as described by the OP absolutely disgust me. Im not even that much of a republican, but hearing things like that make me really see the right wings arguments alot better.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

When we going fish'n ya haters I must admit I have taken several slackers fish'n and they really made me mad when they tried to pay with WIC cards, but I gladly took their cigarettes and booze for payment in full! They offered Soma, Vicoden, and Valium but that's not my bag. I guess disasters bring out the best in all us folks ****!

Good Luck to All Fellow Men,
AGF


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

where's my check?!


----------



## Bluewater Dawg (Apr 25, 2006)

A wasteful person. I'm still waiting for my $1500 FEMA Debit Card.. :ac550:



Pocboy said:


> pubguy, you couldn't hook the rest of us up with the definition? LOL


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Parasites*

Parasites have been known to attack both fish and humans. For example, gill flukes can can cause a fish to suffer, and fungal and bacterial infections often cause death in both fish and humans. Offshore fish and fisherman have been affected by parasites, including human parasites, some which have been identified in this thread.

Mike



Crossroads said:


> What does this have to do with bluewater fishing?


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> where's my check?!


The invoice says you ordered a Russian.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

stovepipe said:


> I`ll go ahead and tie in this subject matter with blue water fishing just to make it more legit...
> 
> In the ocean and in nature, if your slow, stupid, lazy, and sometimes just unlucky...your gone...recycled into the protien chain of life....
> 
> ...


If you consider the survival of the fittest, luckiest, whatever... every system works, even ours. People who sponge off of the rest of society are simply the parasites. Parasites have a survival tactic that works very well for them. They aren't the strongest, the smartest, the luckiest or anything else. They simply have a niche that they fall into that allows them to exist. It's still survival of the fittest, in the same sense that a lucky baitfish will reproduce and somewhere there's a 25lb lobster still walking around on the ocean floor.

It could be to the detriment of the host however, which would make us no longer the "fittest" for survival. That's why elections are so important.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Yams said:


> people as described by the OP absolutely disgust me. Im not even that much of a republican, but hearing things like that make me really see the right wings arguments alot better.


I grew up around yellow dog dems and I can tell you we worked our asses off. The idea that free loaders are dems is a fallacy. They vote democrat (or don't vote at all) because of the liberal side, not the democratic side. Democracy isn't about socialism. I never heard my dad say "they gonna take our welfare if we don't vote democratic" because we were never on welfare. We were poor as anything though.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

STxFisherman said:


> Yeah...we have to work hard to support medicaid recipients, retail banks, commercial banks, brokerage firms, insurance companies, and a cluster-**** hybrid mix of those institutions....maybe even an auto manufacturing company or two....
> 
> as well as our blue water fishing addiction.


Yeah, corporate welfare doesn't please me much either.... I don't recall AIG asking me if I needed any money in the past few years.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

that must have been Shemeika OR was it Lashawnda


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

STxFisherman said:


> Yeah...we have to work hard to support medicaid recipients, retail banks, commercial banks, brokerage firms, insurance companies, and a cluster-**** hybrid mix of those institutions....maybe even an auto manufacturing company or two....
> 
> as well as our blue water fishing addiction.


Thank You from us medicaid recipients. I have had medicare and medicaid for almost 20 years now. It comes with 100% disability. I also have 100% disability from VA for a service connected disability. So Thanks and don't stop paying please.sad3sm

Oh by the way I have never used it. The VA takes care of everything for me.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

2¢


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

fishedz said:


> The invoice says you ordered a Russian.


HILARIOUS


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

Bobby, the medicaid people I see on a numerous times/day basis are not disabled. and probably less than 1 in 100 belongs in the ER for whatever it is they are being seen for.


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

DMC said:


> I grew up around yellow dog dems and I can tell you we worked our asses off. The idea that free loaders are dems is a fallacy. They vote democrat (or don't vote at all) because of the liberal side, not the democratic side. Democracy isn't about socialism. I never heard my dad say "they gonna take our welfare if we don't vote democratic" because we were never on welfare. We were poor as anything though.


Not to make this political, but the major Democratic candidates, (and some Republicans), vote consistantly to increase handouts, and Taxes. Read the Democratic party platform, and tell me you agree with all of the party planks. Why would you vote for someone who is going to destroy everything you worked so hard for just because He is on "OUR" team? I vote by candidate, I vote for the least corrupt of the two, (sometimes a hard choice). Blindly following a party into ruin, when often the person least likely to raise my taxes is on the other side, is a recipe for continuing to lose the freedoms we were passed on by our parents.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Lone Star cards, food stamps, or whatever should only be allowed for basic staples. Remember the Green Stamp stores? Should be stores set up for nothing but welfare business that have only the basics. No beer, steaks, chips, or candy. Milk cheese, hamburger (with Helper, of course), beans and the like should be the only items available. Don't think I'll ever live long enough to see it.


----------



## rambler (Sep 17, 2005)

Yeah, shouldn't corporate buyouts, like AIG make you just as mad, actually madder. We pretty much agree that there is a segment of society that is not as smart, taking advantage of the system, but really they are most likely living in some pretty crapppy conditions. But the big wigs at AIG, live in the upper class and are now getting welfare, still got the big house though and are smart!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'll stick this into the discussion and see how well it goes over. 

i believe that in order to recieve monthly medicaid/welfare benefits, all female recipients of child-bearing age should be required to pick up their benefits at a health care clinic and also first be administered a monthly injection of depo-provera before receiving those benefits.

no injection, no benefits.

depo-provera is a once monthly injectable form of contraception.


----------



## KYLE (Jun 6, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD TO ME, BUT DRUG TEST THEM ALSO


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I really agree. But you know some lawyer would say the female is being dicriminated against because what would you require of the guys?


mastercylinder said:


> i'll stick this into the discussion and see how well it goes over.
> 
> i believe that in order to recieve monthly medicaid/welfare benefits, all female recipients of child-bearing age should be required to pick up their benefits at a health care clinic and also first be administered a monthly injection of depo-provera before receiving those benefits.
> 
> ...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Don Savage said:


> I really agree. But you know some lawyer would say the female is being dicriminated against because what would you require of the guys?


i would require nothing of the guys. contraception doesn't diminish the pleasure or the ability of anyone having sex, it only prevents pregnancy. only one party needs contraception, and since the injection is by far the easiest, most economical, and the most practical form to administer, the female gets the injection. contraception redundancy is not necessary, and you can't _make_ a man wear a condom or be permanently sterilized.

plus, if you're going to live off of my dime, you don't get a choice.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i would require nothing of the guys. contraception doesn't diminish the pleasure or the ability of anyone having sex, it only prevents pregnancy. since men can't have babies, they do not need the injection. only one party needs contraception, and since the injection is by far the easiest, most economical, and the most practical, the female gets the injection. contraception redundancy is not necessary.


First time I've seen the words "contraceptive" and "redundancy" used in the same sentence. Good job MC!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

... and about the pure-D Dumbest thing I ever heard. This is all about reducing free government handouts to both the rich and the needy and nothing to do with sexual reproduction. 

It's about as dumb as saying you have to submit a sperm sample to get a hunting license.

Enough crazy uncle postings already!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Unfortunately its capitalism run amuck. Its not the retards getting wellfare u have to worry about, it's the high IQ executives that stand to make a fortune. The Enron mailboy was not reponsiable for the meltdown. Ive seen some welfare folks and I gotta say, they really cant compete in the US economy. I mean I wouldn't even want them making my Mc burger


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Now let me get this straight...

Are you saying you saw the CEO of Lehman Bros at the store? If you're going to talk about welfare let's follow the real money. A Trillion dollars is a thousand billion, right? Isn't that the committment that our fiscal conservatives are about to commit us to to bail out the "ailing financial structure"?

Sure there's worthless scumbags working the system. Given the level of governmental waste across the spectrum, though, these guys are peanuts. Quite frankly, I couldn't give a flyin f about em...if thats what it takes to make sure that no kid goes to sleep hungry, uneducated, unvaccinated, then these pariahs are acceptable financial collateral damage. You can't cut social services budgets amd expect the level of fiscal policing it will take to weed out the freeloaders. These guys devote theri lives and considerable criminal talents to beating the system and they're darned skilled at it. In the end, however, they are their own reward as they reap what they harvest. You know that's true. A worthless life has a sorry end.

They do have value though, as a convenient target to distract us from the real issues. Keep focusing on the mosquito as the dinosaur prepares to **** on your head.

Chuck


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Swells said:


> ... and about the pure-D Dumbest thing I ever heard. This is all about reducing free government handouts to both the rich and the needy and nothing to do with sexual reproduction.


sammie, study after study shows that reproduction rates are inversely proportional to education and income. in other words, the most prolific breeders in our society and the fastest growing segment of our population is the uneducated and the poor.

poverty and ignorance is going to be the downfall of the once great american empire. we are breeding a society of lazy idiots.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Skypoke speaks words of wisdom. Welfare is chump change. Its the greedy unscrupilous rich that can do the real damage. This huge bail out is deemed necessary to avoid a potential collapse of the economy, with major global implications.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

And when was the last time u saw on of the guys with a sign, "Will work for beer" and thot to yourself, BOY I SURE WISH I HAD HIS LIFE!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

poppadawg said:


> Welfare is chump change. Its the greedy unscrupilous rich that can do the real damage.


maybe it's both segments of our society that are causing the real damage - the top and the bottom. it's not all about who has the money and who doesn't. it's about what we have become as a society.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> maybe it's both segments of our society that are causing the real damage - the top and the bottom. it's not all about who has the money and who doesn't. it's about what we have become as a society.


I heard that sir! It's the people in the middle getting the shaft. And ya know, I worry about our kids too, seems like they're having a heck of a time. Maybe it was rough when I was young and dumb, but I pulled my boot straps up and got a good family. At least I educated my kids right - they would never take money from the guv'mint. Too self-respecting for that.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

one thing i've always heard throughout my life is parents that say, "i want my kids to have all of the things i didn't have."

in my opinion, this is what is wrong with our society. today, kids have _everything_ we didn't have, and very little of what they actually need. the next generation is a generation of spoiled rotten brats who don't know the meaning of working hard to get what you need and want.


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Poppadawg. I expect the bailout, while destroying the value of our currency, will provide a great level of comfort to the international community who have so willingly financed our financial excesses of the past few years. 

Man, how I miss those tax and spend democrats. 

Chuck


----------



## skypoke (Jul 14, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> one thing i've always heard throughout my life is parents that say, "i want my kids to have all of the things i didn't have."
> 
> in my opinion, this is what is wrong with our society. today, kids have _everything_ we didn't have, and very little of what they actually need. the next generation is a generation of spoiled rotten brats who don't know the meaning of working hard to get what you need and want.


That's looking like it won't be a problem for much longer. I see your point but think you're generalizing a bit too much.

Maybe you're dealing with a totally different class of kids than I'm associated with. No doubt, they are different from the way I was when I was young. Totally different values. Far more dedicated to public service and aims for the "common good", things that never occurred to me when I was in my mid 20's. Daughter headed to med school and the last thing on her mind is the potential $. She will devote her life to public service. Son is headed for the same goal, different track. Look at the statistics, young people are far less self centered than they were when I was young in the '60's. Sure, that means they aren't shovin that nose into the grindstone of personal wealth accumulation, but after a lifetime of it, upon reflection, its not my recommendation.

Don't be so quick to write off the younger generation. I assure you I can cite many specific instances of kids rising far above their upbringing, welfare families included. They ain't lost, they're just different.

Chuck


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not talking about all kids and the entire generation, i'm talking about society and the younger generation in general. we're moving closer and closer to a society that wholly accepts mediocrity.

i sound like my parents.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm not talking about all kids and the entire generation, i'm talking about society and the younger generation in general. we're moving closer and closer to a society that wholly accepts mediocrity.
> 
> i sound like my parents.


Tell me about it man, for about 8 years I really thought my name was "Dammit Sam."


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

_*"young people are far less self centered than they were when I was young in the '60's"*_

I don't agree with that at all .. and no offense intended, skypoke. Young people these days expect so much. When I was a kid, (okay, born in 53. long long time ago), I would have never ever put demands on my parents like kids do these days. My parents didn't accept demands. They made the demands.

Skypoke, you are very fortunate that you can send two kids through med school. And I'm sure it's because of a lot of hard work on your part. But most "young people" today have a whole different concept about life. Nothing is about family .. it's all about me, me, me.

Pardon my rambling.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

So, what would Jesus say???

AGF


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

you do sound like your patents. Your parents sounded just like their great, great grandparents, and they sounded just like Plato and Socrates. It is my beleif that we continue to evolve. That my world is much different then my grandbabys world will be. Sweat equity will never have the value it once had in the US. There will absolutely will be segment of society that will be left behind. More than likely we will pay them off (Welfare). They will live in poverty and never live the American dream. Pity them. We live in a country where even a lower middle class guy can live a life of relative luxary . There will always be a sector of society that does not function. Unfortunate but true.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i agree, we do continue to evolve. but, evolution is does not necessarily have a positive connotation.



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???


i don't know. what would jesus say? if he has something to say, maybe now's a good time to say it.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*What would Jesus say*

"...and God said unto them, be fruitful and multiply and replenish the earth and subdue it and have dominion over the fish (bluewater?) of the sea..."
Genesis 1:28

Mike



Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???
> 
> AGF


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

You are so right! My feelings exactly. It is NOT the government's job to take care of people with hotel rooms and the like. Fema is for emergency management, not welfare.


En Fuego said:


> Oh PLEASE! If they need time away from their lives they can get it on an interview. They do NOT deserve luxury when they cannot provide basics on their own. What they can give their kids is a great lesson on good decision making - 4 candy bars at $1 each is $4 - thats enought to get bread and balogna to feed the family for a few days instead of a few minutes.
> 
> I HAVE BEEN THERE!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

skypoke said:


> Thanks Poppadawg. I expect the bailout, while destroying the value of our currency, will provide a great level of comfort to the international community who have so willingly financed our financial excesses of the past few years.
> 
> Man, how I miss those tax and spend democrats.
> 
> Chuck


Follow the the last 4 financial money trails of blatant greed and bail outs we are going to pay for. The tax and spend democrats can't be missed. It is wrong what ever you call yourself, stubborn donkey or bloated pacaderm, and it is not right because someone else is doing it. You have to do something at all levels. The riding the government mule is more on an everyday level and we see the abuse just about everywhere you look. You cannot just count the dollar amount of the handout, but you have to include all the time and money put forth to get the handouts into the hands. From the idiots that make the money available in Washington down the line to state employees, attorneys etc to make sure the lowest on societys totum pole gets free living. It is a family tradition. When I lived in the USVI, some of our employees did not want to make over $ 6.00 hr because it would put a combined income over the max allowed and they would receive less benefits. One day I asked a group of slackers what their goal in life was trying to incourage working harder for a better life. 7 out of 10 were saving money to get to New York, for a second I felt a few were inspired to make a move and earn a better life. When I asked what was waiting for them in New York, they replied better welfare system. More money less work, less qualifications, fewer case worker pop ins. None were over 25 yrs old. They all sit there laughing when I told them that free money was being paid by people that work and pay taxes. The fattest sat and opened his mouth which resembled a white picket fence at midnight with the gate opened and said it was owed to them for being poor. One 18 yr old came up one day and asked if I knew how to make crack. He had been saving money to buy coke turn it into crack, sell the crack and then buy a ticket to New York. I showed him how he could work for a month, add the money he had and get a ticket and have some spending money that equalled the hand out in the states. He said it was too hard and too long to work. So he took his savings to the local man to purchase his coke to turn. He ended up getting robbed and beat up. 
He shows up to work 4 days later mad at me because I would not show him how to make crack. After telling him the only crack I can make is revealing my azzz, he said it was the governments fault for not providing tickets to the states for the needy. 15 yrs later I am sure he is still down there figuring out how to get a ticket while riding the mule.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

capn_billl said:


> Not to make this political, but the major Democratic candidates, (and some Republicans), vote consistantly to increase handouts, and Taxes. Read the Democratic party platform, and tell me you agree with all of the party planks. Why would you vote for someone who is going to destroy everything you worked so hard for just because He is on "OUR" team? I vote by candidate, I vote for the least corrupt of the two, (sometimes a hard choice). Blindly following a party into ruin, when often the person least likely to raise my taxes is on the other side, is a recipe for continuing to lose the freedoms we were passed on by our parents.


I have always voted Republican, so I don't know what you are talking about. My comment was about older Dems I grew up around. They didn't favor handouts (except farm subsidies). If you could get offshore fishing subsidies, would you accept them? Politics has almost always been about "what's in it for me".


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???
> 
> AGF


I cannot speak or read Aramaic so I don't know.


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

so, what would jesus say ?
id be more intrested at this point to hear what ronald regan would say on this subject


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

people on welfare buying unnecesary items annoys me about as much as people living in nice houses, who have nice boats and trucks wondering when their FEMA handout is coming for a generator or chainsaw they had to buy.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> people on welfare buying unnecesary items annoys me about as much as people living in nice houses, who have nice boats and trucks wondering when their FEMA handout is coming for a generator or chainsaw they had to buy.


Touche' Mr. Longhorn!

I'll lay off your cow, if you lay off my dog, and we'll sing kum-bay-ya around our bonfire in November - uhhh wait, we don't have one of those anymore.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

it's not just here. People in my company that are paid very well were making the same comments. It's just a little annoying when people, who I know are making well into the 6 figures, think that because a hurricane came, took down some trees at their house, that FEMA (i.e. me, you and every other taxpayer) should have to reimburse them for a $300 chainsaw or a $1000 generator. 

as much as I hate to admit it... I really wish you guys could have your bonfire again, (the way it used to be) that was a really awesome site to see.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???
> 
> AGF


I think he would say " I should have never showed them the fish and bread trick !"


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

II Thes. 3:10 _For even when we were with you, this we commanded you, that if any would not work, neither should he eat. _Not Christ's word's, but Paul, Timothy, and Sylvanus' words to the believers who would not work.

Christ would have us give to the poor, widows, orphans, lame, and others in need. He *never* said the government should take our money and do it for us.


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

so many topics in this thread. the 700 billion govt bailout. yesterday someone told me the medicaid cost last year 330 billion or so, the year before it was 500B and change and in like in ten years is expected to be like 1.3 trillion.

then all the billions we have to send overseas for whatever.
then all the money the illegal immigrants end up costing us. 
I have no prob with giving out contraceptive shots-but it will prob never happen.
then a pet peeve of mine: the american indian. Being in Oklahoma, the land of the red man, I see a lot of this, but all states have indians and indian casinos etc. I think it is time to just admit we broke the treaties (if we already haven't), explain that that was many years ago, when these current indians weren't alive, and tell them that it is now time to take care of themselves. no more free houses, head rights (free money),medical care, and complete reservations to take care of: unless they would like to do that themselves. and there is not reason they cannot and should not.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

"We are the people...that are parents warned us about!" -Jimmy Buffet lol


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## Hired Gun (Jun 30, 2005)

Check out the thread on this board about folks looking for FEMA to pay for thier generators!!!! Sorry but if you are on the internet looking for reimbursment less than a week after the storm, do you really need the help??? Americans for the most part are losing thier sense of self responsibility. You live on the coast for cryin' out loud, you like the view but unfortunatley this is part of the cost of living here.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm not a republican, and i'm not on welfare.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

"Christ would have us give to the poor, widows, orphans, lame, and others in need. He never said the government should take our money and do it for us."




GOOD ONE!


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> i'm not a republican, and i'm not on welfare.


What do you do???Where do you work???


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Cowboytongue said:


> What do you do???Where do you work???


i'm a double-naught spy.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Cowboytongue said:


> What do you do???Where do you work???


He works nationwide. He is the guy that glues the little round dots that separate the lanes from each other. Sometimes in his spare time he grinds little groves on the outside lanes near the ditches just for fun.


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

I figured he worked at the dry cleaners as a hanger unbender..


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Cowboytongue said:


> I figured he worked at the dry cleaners as a hanger unbender..


He actually works for _Snakes First_, an online based program aimed at protecting all snakes, venemous or non venemous, first and foremost over humans, pets, and personal property.

here's a link

www.I-Love-Snakes.org


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> He actually works for _Snakes First_, an online based program aimed at protecting all snakes, venemous or non venemous, first and foremost over humans, pets, and personal property.
> 
> here's a link
> 
> www.I-Love-Snakes.org


I figured he was retired getting his SS check every month.. Glad to here snakes are safe when he is around..Opinions vary..LOL


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

MC's job description is a official pissser off'er and pot stirring proffessional and has been commended by the white house (and me)for his public service . On weekends he gathers carts at "tha Walmart" and runs them into the sides of Houstonian's F350s and Hummers so they at least look like a truck should and on several occasions has been seen shooting clays with Sarah P. on the North Slope. hope this helps


----------



## Yella Fevre (Jun 12, 2007)

That is the problem with our society, we are now trying to be too polictically correct, and I am tired of it. Welfare doesn't work a majority of the time and for everyone that takes advantage of it, there are some who actually need it. It is the few pieces of S$%#! that everyone sees do these crappy things. Need I remind you about the debit cards they were giving away to Katrina "victims" and how they were spending it! TV's anyone?

As a society, we need to quit being so complacent and start saying what really needs to be said, the "people" from Houston that are complaining live in the "inner" city and were on welfare before this ever began! Enough said! Lets limit welfare to two years and two-three kids only!


----------



## Redfishon (Nov 10, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> MC's job description is a official pissser off'er and pot stirring proffessional and has been commended by the white house (and me)for his public service . On weekends he gathers carts at "tha Walmart" and runs them into the sides of Houstonian's F350s and Hummers so they at least look like a truck should and on several occasions has been seen shooting clays with Sarah P. on the North Slope. hope this helps


Walmart has standards I heard ..You have to be nice an polite.. Anyway I thought he was the greeter there.. I can just see doors open MC is there instead of ""Hi how are you?".. You get ""What the blank are you doing here?/""LOL


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bobby said:


> Thank You from us medicaid recipients. I have had medicare and medicaid for almost 20 years now. It comes with 100% disability. I also have 100% disability from VA for a service connected disability. So Thanks and don't stop paying please.sad3sm
> 
> Oh by the way I have never used it. The VA takes care of everything for me.


And you were the same one b!tching about people applying for FEMA. But then I seen where you hoped between insurance and FEMA you could get your stuff rebuild.

What a HYPOCRIT!!!!


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Cowboytongue said:


> Walmart has standards I heard ..You have to be nice an polite.. Anyway I thought he was the greeter there.. I can just see doors open MC is there instead of ""Hi how are you?".. You get ""What the blank are you doing here?/""LOL


MC gave up his career as a Walmart greeter. He became a bus boy at Hooters instead. Said something about needing a change of scenery. :biggrin:


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

just for fun i followed this woman of color,she was driving a caddy escalade anyway i followed her to her house it was'nt much of house a trailer home that was falling apart!
**** laying all over the place!and then bails out like 7 or 8 kids out of the car.i think she 
is using those kids for money so she can pimp around in that shiney cad escolade.purdy
dang sad to see that.iwas just po'ed after i saw that.they know how work the system!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

FLAT FISHY said:


> MC's job description is a official pissser off'er and pot stirring proffessional and has been commended by the white house (and me)for his public service.


thank you, flat fishy. i appreciate the compliment.

do y'all want to know what i really do? watch this:

YouTube - david lee roth(Just a gigolo)


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I don't know why people get so rabid about welfare issues. The U.S. gives more foreign welfare, I mean aid to Israel, Egypt, and Jordan than it spends on all U.S. welfare programs combined. On top of this the U.S. wastes billions on roads and infrastructure in Iraq. Until we get a government that fixes these issues I just don't care if some American figures out a way to get over on Uncle Sam. And by the way, for 6 years the republicans controlled by houses of congress and the white house and did nothing positive about any of these issues.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???
> 
> AGF


Teach a man to fish........


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

mastercylinder said:


> sammie, study after study shows that reproduction rates are inversely proportional to education and income. in other words, the most prolific breeders in our society and the fastest growing segment of our population is the uneducated and the poor.
> 
> poverty and ignorance is going to be the downfall of the once great american empire. we are breeding a society of lazy idiots.


Yeah, we really should have learned from the Roman Empire at its peak. Lazy, immoral, and fallen


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

SwellsIt's about as dumb as saying you have to submit a sperm sample to get a hunting license.
Enough crazy uncle postings already![/QUOTE said:


> Hmmm, maybe not such a bad idea. Would the state provide the magazine, or do I have to bring my own?


----------



## troutsacker (Oct 1, 2007)

*lol*



FLAT FISHY said:


> MC's job description is a official pissser off'er and pot stirring proffessional and has been commended by the white house (and me)for his public service . On weekends he gathers carts at "tha Walmart" and runs them into the sides of Houstonian's F350s and Hummers so they at least look like a truck should and on several occasions has been seen shooting clays with Sarah P. on the North Slope. hope this helps


 Thats funny stuff there!


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

thundertrout said:


> just for fun i followed this woman of color,she was driving a caddy escalade anyway i followed her to her house it was'nt much of house a trailer home that was falling apart!
> **** laying all over the place!and then bails out like 7 or 8 kids out of the car.i think she
> is using those kids for money so she can pimp around in that shiney cad escolade.purdy
> dang sad to see that.iwas just po'ed after i saw that.they know how work the system!


that is a little creepy... if a black person followed you to your house you would prolly call the cops... i dont care if the person is working the system, everyone has a right to privacy and personal space... i am from the ghetto and hope you keep doin that cuz your nosey *** is gonna get shot!

as far as welfare goes... depends on which ethical theories you live by, personally im a Kantian... so everyone has equal rights a far as wealth goes and no ones rights should be ever overlooked no matter at what costs, peoples rights are infinite, unless a certain inequality would result in the advantage to the least advantaged... just depends on who you see who the least advantaged is...


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> So, what would Jesus say???
> 
> AGF


"Enough is enough,...kindly toss me a stone..!!"


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Won Mo Kasst said:


> that is a little creepy... if a black person followed you to your house you would prolly call the cops... i dont care if the person is working the system, everyone has a right to privacy and personal space... i am from the ghetto and hope you keep doin that cuz your nosey *** is gonna get shot!
> 
> as far as welfare goes... depends on which ethical theories you live by, personally im a Kantian... so everyone has equal rights a far as wealth goes and no ones rights should be ever overlooked no matter at what costs, peoples rights are infinite, unless a certain inequality would result in the advantage to the least advantaged... just depends on who you see who the least advantaged is...


Kant's ethics are founded on his view of rationality as the ultimate good and his belief that all people are *fundamentally rational beings.*

Dude - *SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? *

And Bigfoot is a fundamentally misunderstood reclusive primate.

All humans are not fundamentally equal, nor are they even mentally equal, thats why they opened schools like TU, to offer a feined sense of equality to those in the back seat of the short bus.

Sorry Kyle - "I saw the shot, there was no danger, so I took it"


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice to know you make 5M a year and own 7 houses.



Bocephus said:


> Here ya go...


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

En Fuego said:


> Kant's ethics are founded on his view of rationality as the ultimate good and his belief that all people are *fundamentally rational beings.*
> 
> Dude - *SERIOUSLY?!?!?!? *
> 
> ...


according to Kant yes, but no one cites Kant even when making a kantian argument! Rawls' interpretation of kants theories is more accepted... Rawls does away with Kants views on equal and rational beings... whether Rawls is correct in his interpretation or not is a different story, but most people accept Rawls...Its only called Kantian ethics because he thought of it first.


----------



## FXSTB (Apr 23, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> Nice to know you make 5M a year and own 7 houses.


*HEY!! don't drag Al Gore into this!*


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Listen, I like Lou Rawls as much as the next guy - You're gonna miss my lovin' is good stuff - but I'm not about to fashion my life around the teachings of a 70's Vegas lounge singer!!!



Won Mo Kasst said:


> according to Kant yes, but no one cites Kant even when making a kantian argument! Rawls' interpretation of kants theories is more accepted... Rawls does away with Kants views on equal and rational beings... whether Rawls is correct in his interpretation or not is a different story, but most people accept Rawls...Its only called Kantian ethics because he thought of it first.


----------



## Slayer-o-Ling (May 21, 2008)

jabx1962 said:


> Nice to know you make 5M a year and own 7 houses.


Hey, you can do it yourself. Get a good job and buy 8 houses if you want. I know where there are plenty of cleared lots that will be for sale soon.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

En Fuego said:


> All humans are not fundamentally equal, nor are they even mentally equal, _*thats why they opened schools like TU*_, to offer a feined sense of equality to those in the back seat of the short bus.


excusez moi? and what did you learn over at that other school? how to say "whoop?"


----------

